# FR: Je veux trois buts de chaque joueur - pronom



## Le professeur 11

Bonsoir, 
S'il vous plaît, 
quelle est la réponse de cette question? 
Réecrivez la phrase suivante en utilisant le pronom personnel convenable au lieu de " chaque joueur ":

je veux trois buts de chaque jouer.


----------



## olivier68

Question pas très claire ;-)

_Je leur demande trois buts ?_


----------



## Le professeur 11

Merci beaucoup pour votre effort,
Je parle de chaque joueur.
Quel est le pronom personnel convenable au lieu de " chaque joueur "?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

I'd say, _Je veux trois buts de *chacun*._


----------



## olivier68

_Je demande trois buts à chacun d'entre vous_

Ce qui fait 9 buts au total...  C'est quand même beaucoup pour un match (de foot ?) ???


----------



## Le professeur 11

Maître Capello said:


> I'd say, _Je veux trois buts de *chacun*._


Quel est le pronom personnel convenable au lieu de " chacun " s'il vous plaît?


----------



## olivier68

Difficile de répondre si la question initiale n'est pas précisée ;-) Comme relevé par Capello et moi-même "chacun", ici, semblerait convenir.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de préciser le contexte, explicitement.


----------



## Le professeur 11

Bonjour,
Chacun est un pronom indéfini, on peut mettre le pronom personnel "soi " au lieu de lui?
Je parle de soi.
C'est logique? ??


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris la question, "eux" me semble le pronom personnel recherché.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans plus de contexte, on ne sait pas si c'est la troisième ou la deuxième personne qui convient (_leur/eux_ ou _vous_) si l'on veut absolument employer un pronom personnel.

_Je veux/J'attends trois buts d'*eux* / de *vous*.
Je *leur/vous* demande trois buts._

Mais le problème principal est en fait qu'un pronom personnel ne convient pas pour remplacer _*chaque* joueur_ (contrairement à _*des* joueurs_ par exemple). Dans ce cas le pronom adéquat est _chacun_ comme déjà suggéré plus haut :

_Je veux/J'attends trois buts de *chacun*.
Je demande trois buts à *chacun*._


----------



## Le professeur 11

Mille mercis monsieur.


----------



## DrChen

@Maître Capello 

Je veux trois buts de chacun d'entre eux ? 
Je veux trois buts de chacun d'eux ?
C'est pas la plus claire des phrases pour ce genre d'exercice...
(et Olivier68, d'où sors-tu tes trois joueurs ?)


----------



## Maître Capello

DrChen said:


> et Olivier68, d'où sors-tu tes trois joueurs ?


On se demande en effet… D'ailleurs, pour en revenir au sens, si tant est qu'il y a bien onze joueurs dont un gardien duquel on n'attend pas qu'il marque, si chaque joueur devait marquer trois buts, cela ferait trente buts au total. Il serait donc faux du point de vue du sens de dire _Je veux trois buts d'eux_ ou _Je leur demande trois buts_, car cela impliquerait qu'ils devraient marquer trois buts au total. On est donc obligé de préciser _chacun_.



> Je veux trois buts de chacun d'entre eux ?
> Je veux trois buts de chacun d'eux ?


----------



## EthanStark1

Difficile de répondre si la question initiale n'est pas précisée ;-) Comme relevé par Capello et moi-même "chacun", ici, semblerait convenir.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de préciser le contexte, explicitement.
Ethan Stark


----------

